# Betta and uncycled tank questions



## Diosa (Feb 17, 2011)

Right now my newly acquired betta is in a half gallon covered vase. Every other day I change his water with the same temperature water that has prime in it. I am getting him a 5 gallon heated and filtered tank in a few days. 

Now my question is, should I put him in the uncycled tank or will he be all right in the vase till the new tank is cycled? 

Also, how do I go about cycling a tank with and/or without fish, need to know how to do it both ways. I know for fishless cycling you need pure ammonia. Where would I get that? And do you need to do water changes and gravel cleaning while doing a fishless cycling? Or one with fish for that matter?

Sorry so many questions. I'm fairly new to fishkeeping. =/ Thanks for any help and replies!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.....

You can safely cycle the 5gal filtered tank with the Betta provided that you are willing and able to make the needed water changes to keep the fish safe....

The fish in method-you don't have to have a water test kit on hand, however, it a good idea to have one......this just make cycling easier with less guess work-but you can also take your water to the pet shop for a free test every week or so.
In 5gal filtered fish in-I would make twice weekly water changes until the nitrogen cycle establishes (4-8weeks)...1-50% water only and 1-50% with substrate vacuuming

Remember the nitrifying bacteria are sticky and adhere to everything inside the tank surface area, in the top layer of substrate and in the filter media-very little are in the water column....water only changes will not stall the cycle but over cleaning the substrate, walls and filter media can...it best to limit the substrate vacuuming to one time a week and to leave the filter media alone until the nitrogen cycle is completed unless the water flow is compromised and then a good swish/rinse in old tank water with a water change to get the big pieces of gunk off will be needed.....this also needs to be done a couple of time a month after the nitrogen cycle is completed.

Fishless cycle-you will need a test kit on hand to monitor ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, pH daily to maintain at least 4ppm ammonia level, the nitrite spike and nitrate which will tell you when the nitrogen cycle is completed-with fishless cycling you usually do not need to make any water changes until the cycle is completed...once completed you make a large water change before you add the fish.


----------



## Diosa (Feb 17, 2011)

Okay. I feel bad about having him in a vase atm. I bought him on impulse =/ Totally my fault. But I didn't know about tank cycling all as much as I thought I did. I will do my best to keep the little guy safe. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Don't feel bad...he will be fine in the vase for awhile and at least you are making the needed water changes correctly and researching and asking questions....all good IMO......we all have to start somewhere...lol....ask all the questions you need...we are here to help.....

Look forward to hearing more about your Betta and maybe some pics....we love pics around here.....


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

If you don't want to do a fish-in cycle but don't want to buy ammonia you can simply save your existing waste water in a safe manner till you get the tank then dump that in and add enough water for the filter to start running. Don't bother saving more than a gallon.

Then daily changes get dumped into the tank and your boy is none the wiser about his surprise and not at any risk. 

Solid point about bio-filtration filters... to speed the cycling of bio-media inside the filters that have it, simply use an empty tank and JUST the filter and its bio media. It WILL get dirty and let muck cycle through the tank but you can wiggle-rinse it once its cycled and then add the mechanica/carbon filter. If you have mechanical/carbon cartridge, rocks, plants and ornaments in the tank it will grow everywhere on them... with just the filter during cycle you can use the net to smudge the bacteria off the glass into the water and it will start to build up mechanically on the bio-media, thus you don't throw any of it out.

Have you thought about using a food storage box with holes in the lid as a temporary home for him until the tank is ready? Surely there's one of a gallon or more size that's clean and won't seal anymore 

~waves Nerf Fishing Rod at Oldfishlady~


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, Diosa~

Did you decide on fishless or fish-in cycle? How is the little boy doing?


----------



## Diosa (Feb 17, 2011)

Pekemom said:


> Welcome to the forum, Diosa~
> 
> Did you decide on fishless or fish-in cycle? How is the little boy doing?




I have decided to do a fish in cycle. Mostly because I want to get him into a bigger heated tank.

Did not get my taxes today as I had hoped so he has to stay in the vase for another week =( I will keep doing water changes in that for him using dechlorinator and same temp water of course.

He seems to be a happy boy. He's eating. Always asking for food. He's a little inactive sometimes, probably because of having no heater, but otherwise he seems healthy. He's a beautiful halfmoon butterfly boy with black freckles hence his name =). When he gets settled into his new home I will try and get a good picture of him.

I will see if I can get something bigger to put him in while we wait for his new home.


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

That's awesome. Make sure you have all the supplies you need (but you probably do) and make sure you're decorations are soft so they won't snag your betta's long fins. Most people find the pantyhose method to work well, (rub the decoration/ornament on the pantyhose to see if it snags the fabric, the fabric being the betta fins) including me. I will post a list of my supplies that maybe will help you with your Betta keeping experience: 

~Water Conditioner
~Pellets
~4" Brine Shrimp Net/Cup (So you can do 100% water changes)
~Freeze-dried Bloodworms (or any food that will give you betta a variety in his diet)
~A place to hide
~Medications (optional but if you don't have the time to go to the store having meds on hand will help)

Hope you enjoy your betta, have a nice day.


----------



## Diosa (Feb 17, 2011)

I have one more question for you guys. =P Is an undergravel filter all right? Or should I stick with a power filter? Going to have a baffle for that if so to control the flow for the little guy.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

UGF are fine as long as you vacuum weekly to keep the plates unobstructed/clogged...also, you can't have live plants with them because the roots can clog the plate and the UGF won't work properly....I think they are great for Bettas because of the limited water flow and low current they create...


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

Enrgh... UGF are ok, what you will want to do with it is aim the outputs about fourty five degrees from directly back to the sides. Getting reliable flow at the low currents betta like is "touchy" sometimes.

If you can find it a simple Hydro-Sponge filter will do all the bio you ever need for the little guy. They run like $6.00 online and $12.00 in stores.

They're weighted little stands with the sponge around it and a bubble pipe off the top and you can put carbon heads on top just like UGF. It'd be easier to maintain than a UGF and would let you plant as well. The small ones are about 70mm in diameter and you can use the pipe on them or add a longer pipe to reach the surface if you use the carbon cap thing. The Hydro-Sponge I'm referencing is the right height in-bag for a standard 5 or 5.5g tank.

Other option is Tom's makes a yellow round sponge thing, real cheap build and not exactly pretty but they work.

I don't like UGF because of the mulm buildup under them.


----------



## Diosa (Feb 17, 2011)

I got my tank set up today. Got a 5 gallon and decided on a power filter. I have it baffled and the current should be fine for my betta. =) There's a heater and some silk plants and some little marbles. Couldn't find any driftwood so I will have to find something else for him to hide in. I'll keep you guys posted on his progress. And pictures in the future hopefully. Need to get a good camera first. lol. Thanks for all the help guys. =)


----------

